# Need a good site to buy from



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looking for a place to order some new stuff from-

Where does everyone recommend


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

What's the new stuff to which you refer? New livestock?

www.liveaquaria.com would be the one I know for SW...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> What's the new stuff to which you refer? New livestock?
> 
> www.liveaquaria.com would be the one I know for SW...


All around with mu Buddy-
Coral,Inverts,Livestock,etc,etc...

Thanks Chil


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

No prob, AK.

I'm not being a jackass with this post, saying "Google it", but here's what I came across when I Googled "Saltwater Livestock": http://www.google.com/search?q=saltwater+l...lient=firefox-a

I think there's some helpful stuff at the top.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> No prob, AK.
> 
> I'm not being a jackass with this post, saying "Google it", but here's what I came across when I Googled "Saltwater Livestock": http://www.google.com/search?q=saltwater+l...lient=firefox-a
> 
> I think there's some helpful stuff at the top.


Jackass









Much appreciated-----
I just couldn't remeber most of the site everyone has already mentioned to me...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> No prob, AK.
> 
> I'm not being a jackass with this post, saying "Google it", but here's what I came across when I Googled "Saltwater Livestock": http://www.google.com/search?q=saltwater+l...lient=firefox-a
> 
> I think there's some helpful stuff at the top.


Jackass









Much appreciated-----
I just couldn't remeber most of the site everyone has already mentioned to me...
[/quote]

im going to revert to another post which was asking to specify what stuff becase it really makes a difference and with in that group of sites yo may encouter issues being that youl want it shipped to alaska.

for some dry goods i order from marindepot or dr.fosters and smith
for corals ive never personally ordered becausei have pretty ood local access but ahve heard nothign but good things about dr.mac's pacific east aquaculture but there are alot of other vendors that might have whatyour looking for at a better price so its very important to shop around.

another key thing for you to keep in mind is where the vendor ships from. there are suppliers in cali nadoregon and it would be way better for you to order from them then to order from the east coast so dr.mac's may not be ideal for you for corals..

same goes for fish, look for the vendors that are closer you then shop for price and availablity of what you want.

check out the sponsor link on reef central, tons of vendors to choose from and they all have there own forums..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i have heard good things about saltwaterfish.com and if your order is above 75$ you get free shipping (but a 10$ handling charge or something... but still a good deal) they seem to have a good stock, and its constantly changing, also great deals if you sign up for the newsletter thing you can wait it out and get great deals:

" past Saltwaterfish.com Member Specials like:

* $1.99 Lettuce Nudibranch - Free Shipping
* $1.99 Yellow Tangs - Free Shipping
* $1.99 Cleaner Shrimp - Free Shipping
* $19.99 Purple Tangs - Free Shipping
* $29.99 Powder Blue Tangs - Free Shipping
* $29.99 Blonde Naso Tangs - Free Shipping
* $1.99 Royal Grammas - Free Shipping
* $1.99 Ricordea - Free Shipping
* $1.99 Emerald Crabs - Free Shipping
* $1.99 Porcelain Crabs - Free Shipping
* $29.99 Flame Angels - Free Shipping
* $1.99 Peppermint Shrimp - Free Shipping
* $1.99 Coral Banded Shrimp - Free Shipping
* $1.99 Feather Dusters - Free Shipping
* $1.99 Firefish - Free Shipping
* $9.99 Scarlet Cleaner Shrimp - Free Shipping
* $1.99 Sally Lightfoot Crabs - Free Shipping
* $1.99 Pajama Cardinals - Free Shipping
* $1.99 Engineer Gobies - Free Shipping" 
is from the webpage but... great deals always like i said!

i will be placing an order through them in a month or so and i will let you know how it goes


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

If your looking for equipment some trusted sellers I have bought from are:
JL Aquatics
Champion Lighting


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> i have heard good things about saltwaterfish.com and if your order is above 75$ you get free shipping (but a 10$ handling charge or something... but still a good deal) they seem to have a good stock, and its constantly changing, also great deals if you sign up for the newsletter thing you can wait it out and get great deals:
> 
> " past Saltwaterfish.com Member Specials like:
> 
> ...


dude 1.99 ricordea is vrtually unheard of, those are some really good deals..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> If your looking for equipment some trusted sellers I have bought from are:
> JL Aquatics
> Champion Lighting


jlaquatics is my local LFS!! i f*cking love that store. i go in there for a "quick peek" and end up there for 2+ hours. and if you want me to, i can go there and pick out what you want, then get them to pack it up and ship it to you. they just unpacked a TONNE of new stuff when i was there today. lots of DOA though. not sure where it came from though. all i know is the first thing i said was, "whoa...are those all DOA???"

jl have some amazing prices (very close to a lot of US online retailers like drsfostersmith and marinedepot. what i like is that they pride themselves on their service and shipping quality.

i also order from drsfostersmith.com, marinedepot.com, reefgeek.com (or is it .net?), and amazon sometimes has AMAZING prices on some equipment.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I second Marinedepot.com for equipment. They have a Korallin Biodenitrator that costs about $350 that would work wonders on your 500 gallon tank. Your nitrates will peek at about 1 ppm between water changes. It's on my must get list once I have a large enough tank.


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

If all else fails.. Ebay the way to go.









Edit: Thepetplace.com? Maybe


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> i have heard good things about saltwaterfish.com and if your order is above 75$ you get free shipping (but a 10$ handling charge or something... but still a good deal) they seem to have a good stock, and its constantly changing, also great deals if you sign up for the newsletter thing you can wait it out and get great deals:
> 
> " past Saltwaterfish.com Member Specials like:
> 
> ...


dude 1.99 ricordea is vrtually unheard of, those are some really good deals..
[/quote]

Dont forget the processing fee that they have at saltwaterfish.com.
I believe for everyorder, its $9.99 so a groupd buy would be preferred. You have to also understand that once the shipment arrives, you have to pick items up from that person ASAP to reduce risk or livestock death. Lots of items from Saltwaterfish.com are not included with the money back DOA. There is also Marindepotlive.com for livestock.

As for drygoods, dr fosters and smith which Nismo recommended is good and also Marinedepot.com is good.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Puff, that is awesome that JL is right near you! i'd love to go there it sounds great.

I know what you mean about how they pride themselves on their service, they are great. I actually ordered some of my marine stuff from them. Seachem Phosphate remover, phos reactor and some purigen. I accidentally paid for my order twice and when I emailed them they were already aware of it and had my money back to me within afew hours.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys-
I'm looking into the suggested places-
But no one has what I am looking for right now...

Or I have just overlooked/not been able to locate them...Who knows...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

AK

also check out oceanaquatics.com (i think that's the website). they're another store near vancouver and possibly the best in canada for service, not to mention they get in some very high quality stuff.


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

well like everyone else says i just went to saltwaterfish.com and got two true clowns a red scooter blenny 3 emerald crabs, and some snails and hermits two days later the scooter blenny died i mailed it back and now i have a 20 dollar store credit to get any livestock i want, everything else is living well in my tank. so i would have to say for livestock saltwaterfish.com is the way to go i also bought some dry good from Marindepot.com just some tests a refractometer n a maxi jet mod that pushes too much water for my tank haha. for frags and corals and stuff i've been looking on reefcentral.com at ppl selling them and shipping like 4 or 5 frags for anywhere from 40 to 60 bucks. over the pass two weeks i've gotten prolly 10 frags and a new ASM G1X skimmer with new sedra 3500 pump haha so look on there for ppl selling stuff. hope that helps
wally


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

wally43 said:


> well like everyone else says i just went to saltwaterfish.com and got two true clowns a red scooter blenny 3 emerald crabs, and some snails and hermits two days later the scooter blenny died i mailed it back and now i have a 20 dollar store credit to get any livestock i want, everything else is living well in my tank. so i would have to say for livestock saltwaterfish.com is the way to go i also bought some dry good from Marindepot.com just some tests a refractometer n a maxi jet mod that pushes too much water for my tank haha.* for frags and corals and stuff i've been looking on reefcentral.com at ppl selling them and shipping like 4 or 5 frags for anywhere from 40 to 60 bucks.* over the pass two weeks i've gotten prolly 10 frags and a new ASM G1X skimmer with new sedra 3500 pump haha so look on there for ppl selling stuff. hope that helps
> wally


this is the way to go i recently did a trade for a few sps frags and have plans for another trade this weekend.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

yeah buying corals from other reefers is certainly the way to go. I rarely buy any equipment new as well, I just stalk those for sale forum on RC whenever I am online.


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

jasert39 said:


> yeah buying corals from other reefers is certainly the way to go. I rarely buy any equipment new as well, I just stalk those for sale forum on RC whenever I am online.


RC?


----------

